# SNES Classic Mini vorbestellen: Deutsche Fans warten auf den Vorverkauf



## David Martin (27. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SNES Classic Mini vorbestellen: Deutsche Fans warten auf den Vorverkauf* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *SNES Classic Mini vorbestellen: Deutsche Fans warten auf den Vorverkauf*


----------



## zMike (27. Juni 2017)

Für mich letzte Chance für Nintendo. Wenn ich wieder keins bekomme, kauf ich nie wieder was von denen. Hier kann man ja nun wirklich aus Erfahrung des NES Mini und der Beliebtheit davon ausgehen, dass es noch mehr Leute haben wollen. Diese künstliche Verknappung nervt.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. Juni 2017)

zMike schrieb:


> Für mich letzte Chance für Nintendo. Wenn ich wieder keins bekomme, kauf ich nie wieder was von denen. Hier kann man ja nun wirklich aus Erfahrung des NES Mini und der Beliebtheit davon ausgehen, dass es noch mehr Leute haben wollen. Diese künstliche Verknappung nervt.


Da wirst Du echt auf Zack sein müssen. Amazon.co.uk und game.co.uk hatten die gestern und waren nicht einmal eine Stunde nach Listung ausverkauft.


----------



## michinebel (27. Juni 2017)

Die Händler sollten meiner Meinung nach hier eine Art Limitierung machen das nicht einzelne mehrer Geräte kaufen und dann teuer weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Stirrling (27. Juni 2017)

Euer Suchangebot "SNES Classic mini" - ob das funktioniert?
Immerhin steht's anderswo als 
"Nintendo Classic Mini: Super Nintendo Entertainment System" in den Listen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. Juni 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Die Händler sollten meiner Meinung nach hier eine Art Limitierung machen das nicht einzelne mehrer Geräte kaufen und dann teuer weiterverkaufen.


Und was soll das bringen? Dann bestellen die Leute eben mit neuen Accounts für Ihre 5 Hamster mit oder bei 5 verschiedenen online Shops.


----------



## Stirrling (27. Juni 2017)

Ja, aber das erfordert ja wieder einen Mehraufwand, als bei Anzahl einfach "5"  einzugeben. 

Beim NES Mini weiß ich allerdings von mehreren Leuten, dass sie zwei haben, eine bleibt mint und eine wird benutzt, bzw. sogar gemoddet.
Da geht's also nicht ums schnelle Geld.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Juni 2017)

Naja, dieses Mal wird Nintendo sicher mehr davon produzieren nachdem sie nun die Nachfrage kennen. Auch wenn mir schleierhaft ist warum sie die Leute so darauf stürzen.


----------



## michinebel (27. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen? Dann bestellen die Leute eben mit neuen Accounts für Ihre 5 Hamster mit oder bei 5 verschiedenen online Shops.



Möglich wäre das schon wenn man den Aufwand treiben will.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. Juni 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Möglich wäre das schon wenn man den Aufwand treiben will.


2 Minuten Aufwand für mögliche 100 Euro Profit. Wer die verticken will, dem macht das bisschen Aufwand keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## michinebel (27. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> 2 Minuten Aufwand für mögliche 100 Euro Profit. Wer die verticken will, dem macht das bisschen Aufwand keinerlei Probleme.



Ich meinte das man mit Aufwand sowas unterbinden kann wenn man nur will.

Edit: Aber ich hoffe ja das Nintendo diesmal genug produziert und die Hamster auf ihren Kisten hocken bleiben.


----------



## Reptile1983 (27. Juni 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Edit: Aber ich hoffe ja das Nintendo diesmal genug produziert und die Hamster auf ihren Kisten hocken bleiben.


Forget it - überall wo es gelistet ist/war, ging es keine 45 Minuten und es hiess „Ausverkauft“.

Ich konnte mir noch denkbar knapp 2 Stück (in zwei verschiedenen Shops) bestellen - nun heisst es aber auch dort „Vergriffen“.

Fakt: Der SNES ist noch populärer als der NES und somit wird Nintendo, trotz hochgefahrener Produktionsanzahl, in arge Liefernöte geraten und wohl niemals die gesamte Nachfrage befriedigen können, da sie ja bereits angekündigt haben, den SNES Mini nicht nachzuproduzieren.

Wer also jetzt nicht kauft, wird über kurz oder lang, bei eBay und Co. den Preis einer XBOX ONE X berappen müssen, um an einen SNES Mini zu kommen.

Nintendo unterstützt also, (indirekt) mit der künstlich herbeigeführten Verknappung, diese Hamsterei sogar noch aktiv mit!


----------



## Stirrling (27. Juni 2017)

Bei Amazon.de gibt es jetzt eine Produktseite.


----------



## golani79 (27. Juni 2017)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Bei Amazon.de gibt es jetzt eine Produktseite.



Und nicht nach AT lieferbar .. echt toll .. langsam kotzt mich Amazon ein bissl an.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Juni 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und nicht nach AT lieferbar .. echt toll .. langsam kotzt mich Amazon ein bissl an.



für AT gibts ja die Seite 
Nintendo Classic Mini + 30 NES-Games kaufen - gameware.at

hab da schon öfters importiert, ist ein guter Laden

edit: warum steht da das NES Mini im Link? Naja ist jedenfalls das Mini SNES, nur gerade nicht bestellbar, aber die Seite steht schon


----------



## Stirrling (27. Juni 2017)

Also bei gameware gibt's auch ne Produktseite


----------



## golani79 (27. Juni 2017)

Das Kontingent dort scheint bereits vergriffen zu sein - hab ~20 Minuten nach der Verfügbarkeitsmail reingeschaut und konnte schon nicht mehr bestellen -.-

Bei Gameware bin ich eigentlich seit RTCW Stammkunde


----------



## Stirrling (27. Juni 2017)

Lox war schneller  

Aber der Versand von A nach A sollte wohl okay gehen 



Bei Amazon hab ich jetzt bestellt - aber die Infomail, daß es verfügbar ist, noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## golani79 (27. Juni 2017)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Aber der Versand von A nach A sollte wohl okay gehen



? Steh grad auf der Leitung 


edit:
Jetzt gehts auch nach AT bei Amazon.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Juni 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> ? Steh grad auf der Leitung



er meint das Gameware (sitzt in Österreich) wohl nach Österreich versenden wird


----------



## golani79 (27. Juni 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> er meint das Gameware (sitzt in Österreich) wohl nach Österreich versenden wird



Aso - ja das schon 
Aber da is wie bereits erwähnt, das Kontingent vergriffen.

Aber egal jetzt - Amazon hat wohl AT freigeschalten.
Bestellung ist soeben raus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Die Händler sollten meiner Meinung nach hier eine Art Limitierung machen das nicht einzelne mehrer Geräte kaufen und dann teuer weiterverkaufen.



Gibt es das nicht schon? Ich meine, dass das bei manchen begrenzten Produkten bei Amazon gibt, dass man nur 1 Exemplar in den Warenkorb legen kann.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (27. Juni 2017)

Mal sehen, welche Stückzahl Nintendo produziert. Ich hoffe ja auf eine für mich, aber das ist auch nur ein Hauch.
Ansonsten warte ich ein paar Jahre, evtl. gibt es das ja nochmal.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Juni 2017)

Als "Fan" kauft man sich ein Original, keinen überteuerten Emulator auf nem USB-Stick in einem Plastikgehäuse.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Als "Fan" kauft man sich ein Original, keinen überteuerten Emulator auf nem USB-Stick in einem Plastikgehäuse.



Als Fan hat man das Original ohnehin schon zuhause stehen


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2017)

Bei Amazon gab es die gerade für kurze Zeit, aber schon wieder vergriffen


----------



## Reptile1983 (27. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Als "Fan" kauft man sich ein Original, keinen überteuerten Emulator auf nem USB-Stick in einem Plastikgehäuse.


Eigentlich ein schöner Gedanke, aber versuch du mal den Ur-SNES an einen Fernseher Baujahr 2017 ohne Scart oder Chinc-Input anzuschliessen - Good Luck!

Aber selbst wenn du das mit Hilfe des Adapters vom Adapter zum Adapter des Adapters irgendwie fertig bringen solltest, kosten ein original noch in Folie eingeschweisster OVP SNES online immer noch gerne mal 600-700 Euro aufwärts!

Dieses Geld, hat nicht jeder einfach so, also ist der Mini-SNES doch ne gute und (sofern erfolgreich vorbestellt) auch kostengünstige Alternative.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gibt es das nicht schon? Ich meine, dass das bei manchen begrenzten Produkten bei Amazon gibt, dass man nur 1 Exemplar in den Warenkorb legen kann.


Ja, das gibt es manchmal tatsächlich - hatte ich persönlich einmal bei der Vorbestellung der Disc-Version von Resident Evil Origins Collection für die PS4 - Damals gab's von Amazon USA auch nur ein Stück pro Nase.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juni 2017)

Ich war nie ein SNES Fan, aber ich verstehe es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so ganz. Emulatoren fuer das Ding (und praktisch alle Spiele) gibt es doch eh wie Sand am Meer (und zwar nicht nur fuer den PC sondern sogar auch fuer neuere Konsolen, wenn man das unbedingt alles an den Fernseher anschliessen will).

Wenn es jetzt wirklich so funktionieren wuerde, wie das Original und man das aus Nostalgie Gruenden machen will, ok, aber soweit ich das kapiert habe ist es ja wirklich nur ein viel zu grosser Plasikkasten fuer nen besseren USB Stick, wieLouis das schreibt.

Naja, vielleicht muss man in den 90ern mit einem SNES dabei gewesen sein, ich schuettel nur mit dem Kopf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich war nie ein SNES Fan, aber ich verstehe es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so ganz. Emulatoren fuer das Ding (und praktisch alle Spiele) gibt es doch eh wie Sand am Meer (und zwar nicht nur fuer den PC sondern sogar auch fuer neuere Konsolen, wenn man das unbedingt alles an den Fernseher anschliessen will).
> 
> Wenn es jetzt wirklich so funktionieren wuerde, wie das Original und man das aus Nostalgie Gruenden machen will, ok, aber soweit ich das kapiert habe ist es ja wirklich nur ein viel zu grosser Plasikkasten fuer nen besseren USB Stick, wieLouis das schreibt.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht muss man in den 90ern mit einem SNES dabei gewesen sein, ich schuettel nur mit dem Kopf.


Och, das SNES war schon ein geniales Ding, und das sag ich sonst offener Konsolen-Muffel. 
Darum ärgert es mich ja so tierisch dass a) die Auswahl der Spiele so besch...Eiden ist, b) überhaupt die Anzahl an Games so gering gehalten wird und c) mal wieder nicht ansatzweise an Erweiterbarkeit in Form eines Game-Shops gedacht wird. Zum Haareraufen... Daher ist es mir egal wie teuer das Ding am Ende wird, wegen so vieler nicht vorinstallierter Perlen hat sich jeder Kaufgedanke in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och, das SNES war schon ein geniales Ding, und das sag ich sonst offener Konsolen-Muffel.
> Darum ärgert es mich ja so tierisch dass a) die Auswahl der Spiele so besch...Eiden ist, b) überhaupt die Anzahl an Games so gering gehalten wird und c) mal wieder nicht ansatzweise an Erweiterbarkeit in Form eines Game-Shops gedacht wird. Zum Haareraufen... Daher ist es mir egal wie teuer das Ding am Ende wird, wegen so vieler nicht vorinstallierter Perlen hat sich jeder Kaufgedanke in Luft aufgelöst.



Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass der SNES schlecht war, um Gottes willen, selbst ohne einen gehabt zu haben kenne ich total viele Spiele auf der Plattform zumindest dem Namen nach.
Ich frage mich nur, was diese Box nun besser machen soll, als die Emulatoren, die man ueberall bekommt.
Der einzige Grund, den ich sehe ist, wenn einer sagt, ok, ich gebe Nintendo nochmal Geld dafuer, weil ich die Zeit und die Spiele und die Aera so toll fand, also will ich sie da nochmal unterstuetzen. Das ist natuerlich super, aber wenn sie sowieso ihre ganzen Geraete am Tag 1 ausverkaufen, dann wuerde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen, wenn ich keines mehr bekommen wuerde. Die Spiele kann man ja so oder so heute ohne Probleme spielen.


----------



## Dosentier (27. Juni 2017)

Habe mir mal sicherheitshalber 2 vorbestellt, nicht das es dann wieder so Endet wie bei dem NES.
Wobei ich einer der wenigen war, die auch via. Amazon wirklich damals einen trotz Vorbestellung bekommen haben.


Freue mich wirklich sehr auf den kleinen, sogar noch mehr als auf den NES


----------



## Dosentier (27. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass der SNES schlecht war, um Gottes willen, selbst ohne einen gehabt zu haben kenne ich total viele Spiele auf der Plattform zumindest dem Namen nach.
> Ich frage mich nur, was diese Box nun besser machen soll, als die Emulatoren, die man ueberall bekommt.
> Der einzige Grund, den ich sehe ist, wenn einer sagt, ok, ich gebe Nintendo nochmal Geld dafuer, weil ich die Zeit und die Spiele und die Aera so toll fand, also will ich sie da nochmal unterstuetzen. Das ist natuerlich super, aber wenn sie sowieso ihre ganzen Geraete am Tag 1 ausverkaufen, dann wuerde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen, wenn ich keines mehr bekommen wuerde. Die Spiele kann man ja so oder so heute ohne Probleme spielen.




Was den Emulator angeht, so wie die Roms.
Fakt ist , sofern man nicht die Lizenz des jeweiligen Spieles oder eben das Originale Spiel besitzt, ist es Illegal sich diese Roms zu besorgen und zu spielen.
Nur weil etwas alt ist, heißt es nicht, das es Legal ist oder eben weil es sehr viele machen.

Im Grunde sind Roms auch nichts anderes, als was gekrackte PC Spiele sind.


----------



## Reptile1983 (27. Juni 2017)

PC Games kann eigentlich bereits wieder ein Update zum Update im Artikel machen, da das Amazon.de-Kontingent des SNES-Mini (wie überall sonst auch) bereits wieder restlos ausgeschöpft ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich war nie ein SNES Fan, aber ich verstehe es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so ganz. Emulatoren fuer das Ding (und praktisch alle Spiele) gibt es doch eh wie Sand am Meer (und zwar nicht nur fuer den PC sondern sogar auch fuer neuere Konsolen, wenn man das unbedingt alles an den Fernseher anschliessen will).
> 
> Wenn es jetzt wirklich so funktionieren wuerde, wie das Original und man das aus Nostalgie Gruenden machen will, ok, aber soweit ich das kapiert habe ist es ja wirklich nur ein viel zu grosser Plasikkasten fuer nen besseren USB Stick, wieLouis das schreibt.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht muss man in den 90ern mit einem SNES dabei gewesen sein, ich schuettel nur mit dem Kopf.



Also ich liebe mein SNES, das Ding hatte damals die mit weitem Abstand besten Spiele auf dem Markt. Allerdings habe ich damals halt 118 DM bis ca. 150 DM für meine Module gelöhnt und werde diese Spiele sicher nicht noch einmal kaufen.

Was das SNES Classic Mini angeht, das habe ich schon beim NES Classic Mini gesagt, es ist ein Sammlerstück. Außer wirklich sehr extrem konservativen "Stock im Arsch"-Leuten interessierte es eigentlich schon vor 15 Jahren niemanden, wenn man für die alten 8 und 16 Bit Konsolen Emulatoren benutzt hat, egal ob PC oder spezielle Retro-Konsole mit Linux und Emulatoren drauf. 
Erst seitdem Nintendo mit seinen Virtua Console Titeln da wieder Geld mit verdient ist das Thema Emu für die aufrechten Fans ein rotes Tuch, denn nur original ist in Ordnung (obwohl Nintendo beim NES Classis wohl bei mindestens einem ROM auch einfach die illegale Kopie aus dem Internetz genutzt hat ... )

Wie gesagt, ich glaube, die Leute kaufen das Ding für die Vitrine.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. Juni 2017)

Schon hart: https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?rmvS...RRENCY=0&_sop=13&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1


----------



## heinz-otto (27. Juni 2017)

Also interessant wäre das Mini-SNES ja wirklich, auch wenn nur ein Emulator im schicken Plastikgehäuse ist. Auch das NES wäre schon nett gewesen. Aber bei der Vertriebspolitik ist das doch ein Witz. Entweder muss man aberwitzig vorbestellen oder völlig überzogene Ebay/Marketplace-Preise bezahlen. So ganz verstehen tu ich das aus Nintendo Sicht nicht. Warum prouzieren sie bei dem Marktpotential nicht einfach mehr? Aber das scheint nicht das Ziel zu sein. Vielleicht wollen Sie einen genau zum Vorbestellen bringen. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin da raus. Es gibt genug andere interessante Dinge, bei denen man mehr für sein Geld bekommt. Nintendo ade.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juni 2017)

die Ebay-Idioten die einen abzocken einfach ignorieren.

Das Ding bekommt man sicher auch so im Laden, vielleicht nicht am Day-1 aber bei der 2. Lieferung paar Wochen später. War beim NES mini genauso, zumindest in meiner Gegend hier.
So hoch ist die Priorität eh nicht, da ich viele der Klassiker eh schon Retail habe, für mein altes Super Nintendo.


----------



## WasEnLos (28. Juni 2017)

Reptile1983 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein schöner Gedanke, aber versuch du mal den Ur-SNES an einen Fernseher Baujahr 2017 ohne Scart oder Chinc-Input anzuschliessen - Good Luck!
> 
> *...original noch in Folie eingeschweisster OVP SNES* online immer noch gerne mal 600-700 Euro aufwärts!



Warum muss man auch einen OVP eingeschweißt haben? Man will doch zocken, die gibts auch viel günstiger. Ich hab noch 3 SNES zu Hause, leider nur 1 Netzteil und die meisten Games ohne Hülle, Anleitung etc., aber für nen geilen Spieleabend reicht das doch aus, ist für mich keine Wertanlage, weil ich die nie verkaufen würde. Das schöne an den Games ist eben das die kurzweilig sind, aber Plug & Play + Wiederspielwert haben, nicht wie GTA V wo man nen Steaminstaller auf der CD hat. Mein Bruder und ich zocken Zelda jedes Weihnachten durch. Das einzige Spiel was mir da fehlt ist Earthbound, wollte mir nie ne Repro kaufen. Daher wäre das schon ne feine Sache mit dem Mini. Leider zieht sowas immer die Ebay-Haie an.
Und hab auch die ollen RöhrenTV´s nicht entsorgt, da stehen auch noch 3-4 bei uns rum + 1 FullHD der ersten Generation mit SCART. Wir wussten schon warum...


----------



## Reptile1983 (28. Juni 2017)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Warum muss man auch einen OVP eingeschweißt haben? Man will doch zocken, die gibts auch viel günstiger.


Klar möchte man damit spielen, aber spielst du lieber auf einem brandneuen SNES, der aussieht wie gerade produziert oder einem über 20 Jahre alten Gerät voller Kratz- und Vergilbungsspuren, welches schlimmstenfalls sogar noch deine Spielemodule einklemmt und kaum wieder her gibt?

Ich für meinen Teil, würde niemals ein gebrauchtes SNES von Mr. Random auf Amazon oder eBay kaufen - weiss Gott was es schon durchgemacht hat oder wo und wie dran rumgeschraubt wurde.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2017)

Reptile1983 schrieb:


> Klar möchte man damit spielen, aber spielst du lieber auf einem brandneuen SNES, der aussieht wie gerade produziert oder einem über 20 Jahre alten Gerät voller Kratz- und Vergilbungsspuren, welches schlimmstenfalls sogar noch deine Spielemodule einklemmt und kaum wieder her gibt?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil, würde niemals ein gebrauchtes SNES von Mr. Random auf Amazon oder eBay kaufen - weiss Gott was es schon durchgemacht hat oder wo und wie dran rumgeschraubt wurde.



Da wird ja sicherlich ein Foto von gepostet sein, sodass man den Zustand sieht. Meines sieht z.B. aus wie brandneu, nichts vergilbt und keine Kratzspuren - allerdings gebe ich das natürlich auch nicht her.


----------



## drbrainnn (29. Juni 2017)

Wer will spiele mit 300-400p am grosse TV spielen da erkennt man gar nix mehr,warum bringen die keine Spiele in 4k oder VR das wäre toll, das ist ja Abzocke uralt Technik und schlechte Software heute anzupreisen weil man nichts Neues hat.


----------



## GeldnerHAL (28. September 2017)

Der Verkauf bei Amazon war und ist ein WITZ!!!
Die Konsole wurde gestern bei Amazon als lieferbar zum 27. September ausgeschrieben.
Habe sie direkt bestellt als sie noch "VERFÜGBAR" war.
Heute sehe ich, dass die Konsole erst zum 26. Oktober ausgeliefert wird und der Amazon SUpport sagt mir, dass die Konsole "AUSVERKAUFT" ist und erst dann geliefert wird.

Aber beim Verkauf wurde das Lieferdatum 27. September angegeben.

Eine große Verarsche. Das war mein letzter Einkauf bei Amazon. Fühle mich komplett verarscht


----------



## GeldnerHAL (28. September 2017)

29. September meinte ich...


----------



## LOX-TT (28. September 2017)

stornier halt und klapper morgen mal die Media Märkte oder Saturns ab in deiner Nähe.


----------



## GeldnerHAL (28. September 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> stornier halt und klapper morgen mal die Media Märkte oder Saturns ab in deiner Nähe.



überall ausverkauft. hab jeden einzelnen laden im umkreis von 30km angerufen.
kumpel von mir arbeitet auch im media markt.. die bekommen nur 20 einheiten.. und die hälfte davon sind schon für mitarbeiter reserviert... ist voll lächerlich... keine ahnung.. ich find das einfach ne sauerei von amazon... mich hätte es nicht gestört, wenn sie von anfang an gesagt hätten die kommt am 26. oktober. aber bei der bestellung geben sie lieferdatum 29.september an... ist einfach dreist... und regt mich ziemlich auf


----------

